# Macodes petola



## mickiem (Jan 18, 2019)

I planted a bioactive vivarium  it is 8x8x12.  Right now it has subadult morning geckos in it.  But it’s about the plants.  This is a Macodes petola.  All those little curls are new leaves.  There are 7 curls if you can find them!  This will be quite lush when they unfurl.  It is 4-6” tall and offers lots of hiding places.  It has bloomed but it was a forgettable bloom.  I just cut 3 discolored leaves off from the left.  I saw the new ones coming and wanted to give them more room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 18, 2019)

Beautiful! It must be quite happy if it bloomed for you--orchids will put off blooming for decades.


----------



## mickiem (Jan 18, 2019)

schmiggle said:


> Beautiful! It must be quite happy if it bloomed for you--orchids will put off blooming for decades.


Yikes!  The Ludisia hasn't bloomed yet, but now  I feel more confident, thanks!  The Lepanthes seem to bloom a lot.  I think they are easier.


----------



## schmiggle (Jan 19, 2019)

I should rephrase--if unhappy, orchids will wait indefinitely to bloom, but they can eek out a non-blooming life indefinitely. If it's already bloomed, it probably will again.


----------

